# Jurassic World Dominion: Die ersten 5 Minuten des neuen Dino-Films



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World Dominion: Die ersten 5 Minuten des neuen Dino-Films* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Maasl (24. November 2021)

Hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Die Anfangsszene mit hätte man sich meiner Meinung nach komplett sparen können. Auch der Rest macht mich kaum gespannter auf den Film. Der Plot im zweiten Teil war ja auch schon derart hanebüchen, dass man sich fragt, ob die Macher einen verarschen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

Mal abwarten. Ich fand den zweiten Teil auch schwächer als den ersten.


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2021)

Maasl schrieb:


> Hat mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Die Anfangsszene mit hätte man sich meiner Meinung nach komplett sparen können. Auch der Rest macht mich kaum gespannter auf den Film. Der Plot im zweiten Teil war ja auch schon derart hanebüchen, dass man sich fragt, ob die Macher einen verarschen wollen.


War schon der erste sehr weit unter meinen Erwartungen. Teil 2 hat mich schon genervt. Teil 3 hätte gute Voraussetzungen für einen Neustart, aber so wird das nichts. Es sollte ein spannender Dino/Abenteuerfilm werden, aber diese übertriebenen Effekte/Humoreinlagen usw immer stören total. Dazu die dünnen Charektere

Außerdem dieser Text zur News: kann das nicht jemand schreiben, der sich mit Dinos befasst hat bzw. der die originalen Filme mochte...?



> Zunächst bekommt ihr einige Szenen zu sehen, die zirka* 65 Millionen Jahre in der Vergangenheit* liegen. Dies war die Blütezeit der Dinosaurier,


ach war sie das?


> beiden Kontrahenten lebend hervorgeht.


einer der beiden ist der T-Rex. Und es ist unwahrscheinlich dass sich Dinosaurier einfach so offen bekriegt haben.
Wenn doch ist der Rex evolutionär gesehen der gefährlichste Räuber von allen


> Danach setzt eine Mücke zum Stich an und lässt sich das Dino-Blut schmecken.


Wichtige Info, das sieht man auch an ihrem zufriedenen Gesichtsausdruck. Dem Autor entgeht auch wirklich kein wichtiges Detail


> Danach blendet das Video um in die Gegenwart. Dort wird *ein Raubsaurier* v


Jap, es ist nämlich IRGENDEIN Raubsaurier. Nicht der ikonische Tyrannosaurus Rex, eigentlich der wichtigste Dino in der ganzen Jurassic Park Reihe. Der auf jeder Jurassic Park Logo drauf ist usw usf.
Zu erkennen gut an seinen kurzen Ärmchen und den 2 Fingern (auch wenn ich geschaut hab und zuerst geglaubt habe mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Kaimanic (25. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Außerdem dieser Text zur News: kann das nicht jemand schreiben, der sich mit Dinos befasst hat bzw. der die originalen Filme mochte...?


Der ganze Text ist so unnötig. Schließlich hat man ja den Trailer gesehen. Da braucht man nun wirklich nicht noch eine Inhaltsangabe dazu.
Aber einen ähnlichen Trend konnte ich auch bei vielen YT-Videos feststellen, wo der Sprecher mir erklären will, was ihm Video passiert, obwohl es mehr als offensichtlich ist und ich Augen im Kopf habe!


----------



## hofetob (25. November 2021)

Vor Jurrasic Park 5 habe ich noch ein par Teile Freitag der 13 und Freddy Krüger Filme zum nachschauen und bevor ich Jurassic 5 schaue, schaue ich mir lieber noch einmal, alle Teile von Freitag der 13, alle Freddy Krüger Filme und alle Folgen der Serie Lindenstrasse an.
Beim letzten Teil habe ich von Sky Store mein Geld zurückverlangt und bekommen.
Hab dort schon viel bestellt und noch nie mein Geld zurückverlangt, bin Kunde seit es Premiere/Sky gibt


----------



## BastiBo1988 (25. November 2021)

Ich finde besonders lustig, dass manche es nicht mitbekommen (die drei auf der Ladefläche und das Pärchen im Auto), dass der T-Rex da durch läuft. Dann aber die Erschütterungen so stark sind, dass im Projektorraum alles extrem wackelt und sogar der Projektor Funken schlägt. Mal abgesehen von den Schreien, die nicht war genommen werden.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn doch ist der Rex evolutionär gesehen der gefährlichste Räuber von allen


Nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen war er eher ein Aasfresser als ein Räuber.
Und es gab auch noch Raubsaurier auf dem Land welche größer waren.


----------



## robbe (25. November 2021)

Letztens noch mit den Kids Teil 1 geschaut, einfach ein Klassiker und tricktechnisch heute noch ein Meisterwerk. Da hab ich mal so überhaupt keine Lust auf so nen neumodischen Müll, der wahrscheinlich zu 10% aus schlechten Dialogen und zu 90% aus CGI Action Szenen besteht.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen war er eher ein Aasfresser als ein Räuber.
> Und es gab auch noch Raubsaurier auf dem Land welche größer waren.



Ich meine, dass der Aasfresser schon wieder überholt war, vielleicht sogar mehr als einmal. 









						T. rex auf frischer Tat ertappt
					

Der Tyrannosaurus rex war der größte Fleischfresser der Kreidezeit. Aber fing er sich seine Beute wirklich selbst oder ernährte er sich primär von Aas?




					www.scinexx.de
				




Dazu gab es kaum Saurier, die wirklich deutlich größer, oder zumindest schwerer waren.









						Weltgrößter Tyrannosaurus rex entdeckt
					

Urzeitlicher Gigant: Ein in Kanada entdecktes Tyrannosaurus-Fossil ist der größte bekannte Vertreter dieser Art – und der massigste Raubdinosaurier, der




					www.scinexx.de
				





Rollora schrieb:


> War schon der erste sehr weit unter meinen Erwartungen. Teil 2 hat mich schon genervt. Teil 3 hätte gute Voraussetzungen für einen Neustart, aber so wird das nichts. Es sollte ein spannender Dino/Abenteuerfilm werden, aber diese übertriebenen Effekte/Humoreinlagen usw immer stören total. Dazu die dünnen Charektere
> 
> Außerdem dieser Text zur News: kann das nicht jemand schreiben, der sich mit Dinos befasst hat bzw. der die originalen Filme mochte...?
> 
> ...


 Wirklich sehr unterhaltsamer Kommentar 

Aber zu den neuen Filmen bin ich etwas positiver gestimmt. JP Teil 2 und 3 waren schlechter, als JW1 und 2 für mich. 
Teil 3 erwartete ich aber deutlich mehr, als das was der Trailer verspricht.

Echte Stimmung kommt im Trailer nicht auf, es wirkt eher lieblos dahin geklatscht.

Da hat man echt nochmal eine tolle Möglichkeit, Dinosaurier auf die Menschheit treffen zu lassen.  Das hat eigentlich Potential, aber wenn der Film wie der Trailer wird, ist das ein echter schlechter Scherz.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der Aasfresser schon wieder überholt war, vielleicht sogar mehr als einmal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte das bei Wikipedia gelesen. Da gibt es mehrere Argumente welche mehr für einen Aasfresser sprechen:


> Die Arme des _Tyrannosaurus rex_ seien für einen Jäger ungeeignet. Wäre er beim Laufen einmal gestürzt, hätten ihn die kleinen Arme nicht abfangen können und auch das Wiederaufstehen hätte enorm viel Kraft gekostet.
> Die Zähne des _Tyrannosaurus rex_ sind nicht wie bei Raubsauriern klingenförmig, sondern abgerundet. Dies deutet laut Horner darauf hin, dass die Zähne eher zum Zermahlen von Knochen und Knorpeln geeignet waren.
> Das Gehirn des _Tyrannosaurus rex_ sei nicht so ausgeprägt wie das eines Räubers gewesen. Das Sehzentrum sei nicht für eine gute optische Erfassung von Beutetieren optimiert gewesen, stattdessen sei das Riechzentrum wie bei Aasfressern überproportional groß gewesen. Das einzige Tier, welches ein proportional noch größeres Riechzentrum habe, sei der Aasgeier. _Tyrannosaurus rex_ konnte laut Horner Aas vermutlich auf eine Entfernung von bis zu 40 km riechen.
> Die Beine des _Tyrannosaurus rex_ seien für kurze Sprints bei der Jagd ungeeignet. Das Verhältnis von Ober- zu Unterschenkelknochen ist nicht wie bei Sprintern. Bei einem Sprinter sind die Unterschenkelknochen länger als die Oberschenkelknochen, bei _Tyrannosaurus rex_ ist das Verhältnis jedoch umgekehrt. _Tyrannosaurus rex’_ Beine seien demnach nicht für eine Verfolgung beziehungsweise das schnelle Attackieren von Beutetieren ausgelegt, sondern für lange Wanderungen zu Aas, das er auch aus großer Entfernung wahrnehmen konnte.


Quelle: Tyrannosaurus Ernährung

Vielleicht war er ja beides.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Dazu gab es kaum Saurier, die wirklich deutlich größer, oder zumindest schwerer waren.


Spinosaurus


----------



## Schmupie (25. November 2021)

Hollywood wird es nie verstehen, dass höher, weiter, schneller in den meisten Fällen nur ein schlechteren Film machen. Eine gescheite Story und dann kann man auch mit den bisherigen Dinosaurier einen guten Film machen, deren Vielfalt nicht einmal annähernd in den Filmen gezeigt wurden. Stattdessen ein Saurier mit Superkräften. Aber die Story wiederholen sie auch ständig. Ist genauso wie bei Star Wars oder dem Marvel-Gedöns.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bei Wikipedia gelesen. Da gibt es mehrere Argumente welche mehr für einen Aasfresser sprechen:
> 
> Quelle: Tyrannosaurus Ernährung
> 
> ...



Ich denke, es ist wie im Artikel beschrieben. Eigentlich Jäger, aber jeder Jäger nimmt auch Aas, ist halt eine einfache Mahlzeit.

Zum Spinosourier,

Der Körperbau ist nicht so gedrungen und kräftig, wie beim T Rex. Etwa gleiches Gewicht und dazu soll der T Rex schneller gewesen sein und den gefährlicheren Biss gehabt haben.

Habe sogar gelesen, das der T Rex intelligenter gewesen sein soll. Aber woher man das wissen will, kein Plan.


Schmupie schrieb:


> Hollywood wird es nie verstehen, dass höher, weiter, schneller in den meisten Fällen nur ein schlechteren Film machen. Eine gescheite Story und dann kann man auch mit den bisherigen Dinosaurier einen guten Film machen, deren Vielfalt nicht einmal annähernd in den Filmen gezeigt wurden. Stattdessen ein Saurier mit Superkräften. Aber die Story wiederholen sie auch ständig. Ist genauso wie bei Star Wars oder dem Marvel-Gedöns.



Jupp, 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Habe sogar gelesen, das der T Rex intelligenter gewesen sein soll. Aber woher man das wissen will, kein Plan.


Die Forscher können nur anhand des Schädels das Hirnvolumen abschätzen.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Forscher können nur anhand des Schädels das Hirnvolumen abschätzen.


_Ich weiß, aber es gibt zum Beispiel Spinnen  mit winzig kleinen Gehirnen, die nachweislich inteligenter agieren, als deutlich größere Artgenossen, mit größeren Gehirnen._

Daher mein Kommentar


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> _Ich weiß, aber es gibt zum Beispiel Spinnen  mit winzig kleinen Gehirnen, die nachweislich inteligenter agieren, als deutlich größere Artgenossen, mit größeren Gehirnen._
> 
> Daher mein Kommentar


Die Hirngröße alleine hat auch nichts zu sagen. Der Pottwal hat das größte Gehirn aller Lebewesen.
Aber nicht im Verhältnis zum Körper. Dann kommt es noch auf die Anzahl der Furchen/Windungen usw an.
Und wieviele Neuronen es sind. Wie sie vernetzt sind.
Vögel habe im Verhältnis zum Körper relativ kleine Gehirne aber die Nervenzellen sind dichter gepackt.
Deswegen gibt es sehr intelligente Vögel welche es locker mit Säugetieren  aufnehmen können.
Und Vögel sind eng mit Dinosauriern verwandt. Doch wie intelligent ein T-Rex wirklich war kann  niemand sagen.
Oder ob Raptoren wirklich so schlau waren wie in den Filmen gezeigt.


----------



## oldserver84 (25. November 2021)

Wie leider bei so vielen Filmreihen ... der erste Teil ist und bleibt unerreicht. Nach JP1 kamen eigentlich nur noch schlechtere Teile. Schade ....


----------



## Maasl (25. November 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Letztens noch mit den Kids Teil 1 geschaut, einfach ein Klassiker und tricktechnisch heute noch ein Meisterwerk. Da hab ich mal so überhaupt keine Lust auf so nen neumodischen Müll, der wahrscheinlich zu 10% aus schlechten Dialogen und zu 90% aus CGI Action Szenen besteht.


Der erste war damals tricktechnisch ein Meisterwerk. Aus heutiger Sicht ist wirkt er schon ein bisschen altbacken. Er ist allerdings bis heute der beste und nach dem zweiten Teil ging es ziemlich bergab.


----------



## Bandicoot (25. November 2021)

Freu mich drauf, Jurassic World war ein gut Neustart, die 2. Fortsetzen eher weniger. Bin mal auf den original Cast gespannt wie die Drei sich einfügen.

Der Urfilm ist kult aber auch sehr gealtert.


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bei Wikipedia gelesen. Da gibt es mehrere Argumente welche mehr für einen Aasfresser sprechen:


Ich hab ein bisschen ein Problem mit Wikipedia... 
Wobei der Englishce Artikel wenigstens für Exzellenz ("featured") gekennzeichnet ist, also tatsächlich wissenschaftliche Quellen verwendet. Das ist ja längst nicht immer so


> it is still among the largest known land predators and is estimated to have exerted the strongest bite force among all terrestrial animals. By far the largest carnivore in its environment, _Tyrannosaurus rex_ was most likely an apex predator, preying upon hadrosaurs, juvenile armored herbivores like ceratopsians and ankylosaurs, and possibly sauropods. Some experts have suggested the dinosaur was primarily a scavenger. The question of whether _Tyrannosaurus_ was an apex predator or a pure scavenger was among the longest debates in paleontology. Most paleontologists today accept that _Tyrannosaurus_ was both an active predator and a scavenger.











						Tyrannosaurus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Wobei man einfach auch sagen muss: wer nach so vielen Millionen Jahren Evolution dann "regiert" muss - evolutionär gesehen - eben der (oder einer der) gefährlichste Dino gewesen sein.

Die Faszination hinter Dinos lässt mich halt schon seit Kindheit nicht mehr los. Klar, als Erwachsener beschäftigt man sich mit Dingen die noch existent sind oder anderem. Aber im Hirn spukt immer wieder der Gedanke "wie haben sie wohl echt ausgesehen? Wie haben sie gelebt?".

Vielleicht findet man in einigen Tausend Jahren mal einen Planeten wo es noch Dino-Ähnliche Wesen gibt. Vorausgesetzt man hat schon rausgefunden wie man interstellar reist.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich hab ein bisschen ein Problem mit Wikipedia...


Ich nicht! Weil die Infos meistens auch stimmen.   


Rollora schrieb:


> Wobei man einfach auch sagen muss: wer nach so vielen Millionen Jahren Evolution dann "regiert" muss - evolutionär gesehen - eben der (oder einer der) gefährlichste Dino gewesen sein.


Er ist eben der "Rex".


Rollora schrieb:


> Die Faszination hinter Dinos lässt mich halt schon seit Kindheit nicht mehr los. Klar, als Erwachsener beschäftigt man sich mit Dingen die noch existent sind oder anderem. Aber im Hirn spukt immer wieder der Gedanke "wie haben sie wohl echt ausgesehen? Wie haben sie gelebt?".


Mich auch. Ich hatte als Kind schon gerne Sachbücher mit Dinos angeguckt. Eine Ausgabe von "Was ist was?" habe ich noch.


Rollora schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet man in einigen Tausend Jahren mal einen Planeten wo es noch Dino-Ähnliche Wesen gibt. Vorausgesetzt man hat schon rausgefunden wie man interstellar reist.


Wer weiß...


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Weil die Infos meistens auch stimmen.


Naja "meistens". Aber oft sind sie unvollständig, bzw ersetzt es eben keine wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit Quellen.
Wir hatten als Uni-Projekt damals den Auftrag zum einen faktische Fehler zu finden (davon gibt es viele!) und auch selbst welche "einzubauen", um zu schauen, wie lange es dauert bis sie geändert werden. Die meisten sind noch online... also Wikipedia ist eine gute Ausgangsbasis für so manches, aber wenns dann ins Detail geht versagt die Plattform oft total. Vor allem im Nicht-Englischen bzw. in der Sprache die eigentlich nicht zum Artikel passt (etwa wenn es um französische Personen/Ortschaften (etc) oder sonstwas geht und man sich das dann auf deutsch oder englisch liest)


RyzA schrieb:


> Er ist eben der "Rex".
> 
> Mich auch. Ich hatte als Kind schon gerne Sachbücher mit Dinos angeguckt. Eine Ausgabe von "Was ist was?" habe ich noch.


♥


RyzA schrieb:


> Wer weiß...


Bei so vielen Milliarden Welten da draußen ist es ja nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.
Also: Dinoähnliche Wesen gibts da draußen ziemlich sicher wo...


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bei Wikipedia gelesen. Da gibt es mehrere Argumente welche mehr für einen Aasfresser sprechen:


Na ja, Fleischesser nehmen das, was da ist.
Löwen jagen auch, aber wenn sie einem Geparden die Beute abjagen können, machen sie das auch.
Im Grunde genommen ist das ja Evolution -- das Lebewesen passt sich den Umständen an. Entweder schafft es das oder es stirbt aus.


----------



## derneuemann (25. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja "meistens". Aber oft sind sie unvollständig, bzw ersetzt es eben keine wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit Quellen.
> Wir hatten als Uni-Projekt damals den Auftrag zum einen faktische Fehler zu finden (davon gibt es viele!) und auch selbst welche "einzubauen", um zu schauen, wie lange es dauert bis sie geändert werden. Die meisten sind noch online... also Wikipedia ist eine gute Ausgangsbasis für so manches, aber wenns dann ins Detail geht versagt die Plattform oft total. Vor allem im Nicht-Englischen bzw. in der Sprache die eigentlich nicht zum Artikel passt (etwa wenn es um französische Personen/Ortschaften (etc) oder sonstwas geht und man sich das dann auf deutsch oder englisch liest)
> 
> ♥
> ...


Alleine die bloße größe des Weltraumes ist schon echter Hirnfxck, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Auch die Probleme, die sich durch die ganzen sich bewegenden Systeme ergeben, gigantisch.

Gedankenspiele zu Raum und Zeit.


Ich musste die Tage schmunzeln, als mein  sieben jähriger Sohn zu mir meinte, er würde gerne mit mir im All, von Planet zu Planet reisen. Darauf hin habe ich Stück, für Stück ihm größere Geschwindigkeiten plakativ beschrieben und dann wie lange wir bräuchten. Seine Augen wurden immer größer 

Einer von euch schon mal in Berlin im Naturkunde Museum gewesen?


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Alleine die bloße größe des Weltraumes ist schon echter Hirnfxck, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
> Auch die Probleme, die sich durch die ganzen sich bewegenden Systeme ergeben, gigantisch.
> 
> Gedankenspiele zu Raum und Zeit.
> ...


Ja die Distanzen, die Leere, die Möglichkeiten sind gigantisch.
Leider auch die Machtlosigkeit bzw. die Unerreichbarkeit dieser Welten und gegenüber diesen Gewalten.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Einer von euch schon mal in Berlin im Naturkunde Museum gewesen?


Leider noch nicht


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja "meistens". Aber oft sind sie unvollständig, bzw ersetzt es eben keine wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit Quellen.
> Wir hatten als Uni-Projekt damals den Auftrag zum einen faktische Fehler zu finden (davon gibt es viele!) und auch selbst welche "einzubauen", um zu schauen, wie lange es dauert bis sie geändert werden. Die meisten sind noch online... also Wikipedia ist eine gute Ausgangsbasis für so manches, aber wenns dann ins Detail geht versagt die Plattform oft total. Vor allem im Nicht-Englischen bzw. in der Sprache die eigentlich nicht zum Artikel passt (etwa wenn es um französische Personen/Ortschaften (etc) oder sonstwas geht und man sich das dann auf deutsch oder englisch liest)


Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Themen an. Das es da Unterschiede in der Qualität gibt.
Selber habe ich auch schon als Autor an ein paar Artikeln mitgewirkt.  Aber nur Kleinigkeiten ergänzt.


Rollora schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Milliarden Welten da draußen ist es ja nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.
> Also: Dinoähnliche Wesen gibts da draußen ziemlich sicher wo...


Also das es irgendwo da draussen Leben oder sogar höher entwickeltes Leben gibt davon bin ich auch überzeugt.
Nur werden wir das wohl nicht erreichen können. Weil es physikalischen Grenzen gibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Fleischesser nehmen das, was da ist.
> Löwen jagen auch, aber wenn sie einem Geparden die Beute abjagen können, machen sie das auch.
> Im Grunde genommen ist das ja Evolution -- das Lebewesen passt sich den Umständen an. Entweder schafft es das oder es stirbt aus.


Ich weiß. Vielleicht war er aber überwiegend Aasfresser und gelegentlich Jäger.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich musste die Tage schmunzeln, als mein  sieben jähriger Sohn zu mir meinte, er würde gerne mit mir im All, von Planet zu Planet reisen. Darauf hin habe ich Stück, für Stück ihm größere Geschwindigkeiten plakativ beschrieben und dann wie lange wir bräuchten. Seine Augen wurden immer größer


Ich finde das immer toll wenn Kinder ganz neugierig Fragen stellen.   


derneuemann schrieb:


> Einer von euch schon mal in Berlin im Naturkunde Museum gewesen?


Leider noch nicht.


----------



## Pappschachtel (25. November 2021)

Das sind aber nicht die ersten 5 Minuten aus dem Film, das ist ein eigenständiger Kurzfilm!


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Vielleicht war er aber überwiegend Aasfresser und gelegentlich Jäger.


Wird man heute wohl nicht mehr genau ermitteln können.
Geier sind ja überwiegend Aasesser aber die sind auch dafür angepasst. Sie sind in der Lage, die Pilze und Bakterien, die sich im Aas befinden, zu verdauen und erkranken daran nicht.
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Löwe ein Aas isst, das schon am Verwesen ist.
Geier machen das.
Keine Ahnung, was der T Rex gemacht hat. Aber so große Raubtiere können sich meiner Meinung nach nicht nur von Aas ernährt haben.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was der T Rex gemacht hat. Aber so große Raubtiere können sich meiner Meinung nach nicht nur von Aas ernährt haben.


Ich würde ja gerne mal in einer geschützen Zeitkapsel zurückreisen und die Dinos live beobachten.
Nächstes Jahr will ich mal wieder in ein Dinosauriermuseum gehen und mir die großen Skelette angucken.
Das letzte mal war das als Kind vor längerer Zeit.


----------



## Rollora (25. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Themen an. Das es da Unterschiede in der Qualität gibt.
> Selber habe ich auch schon als Autor an ein paar Artikeln mitgewirkt.  Aber nur Kleinigkeiten ergänzt.


ja wie gesagt: für überblickswissen ists gut genug. Oder um bei einem Thema anzufangen.
Für wissenschaftliches Vorgehen ist es völlig ungebräuchlich - leider.


RyzA schrieb:


> Also das es irgendwo da draussen Leben oder sogar höher entwickeltes Leben gibt davon bin ich auch überzeugt.
> Nur werden wir das wohl nicht erreichen können. Weil es physikalischen Grenzen gibt.


In der Tat, aber es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeiten diese zu überlisten.
Generationenschiffe oder Kryoschlaf könnten etwas sein, was uns Menschen zu anderen STernen reisen lässt.
Zumal unsere Physik ja auch etweas ist, was nicht vollständig korrekt ist in jedem Detail. Gerade im All lassen sich da einige Phänomene nicht ausreichend erklären und wer weiß, vielleicht findet sich mal etwas, dass gewisse Erweiterungen unseres Physikverständnisses und somit auch dem Interstellaren Reisen zugänglich ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Vielleicht war er aber überwiegend Aasfresser und gelegentlich Jäger.


Prinzipiell kann man das natürlich annehmen. Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass so ein Riese einen ordentlichen Kalorienumsatz hat und dementsrpechend oft fressen muss. Ob immer überall Aas rumlag? Zumal er gut "ausgestattet" ist für einen Aasfresser.
Aber wir werdens leider nie wirklich wissen.


----------



## derneuemann (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Themen an. Das es da Unterschiede in der Qualität gibt.
> Selber habe ich auch schon als Autor an ein paar Artikeln mitgewirkt.  Aber nur Kleinigkeiten ergänzt.


Hier bin ich ganz bei Threshold, für einen Einstieg in ein Thema immer gerne, aber bei tiefer gehenden Informationen muss man immer vorsichtig sein. Will gar nicht sagen, das es besonders oft nicht korrrekt ist. Kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das es mir schon öfter untergekommen ist, das Wikipedia nicht ganz korrekte Informationen liefert. Und das Problem ist, das man sich einfach nicht darauf verlassen kann. Also immer Crosschecken 



RyzA schrieb:


> Also das es irgendwo da draussen Leben oder sogar höher entwickeltes Leben gibt davon bin ich auch überzeugt.
> Nur werden wir das wohl nicht erreichen können. Weil es physikalischen Grenzen gibt.


Wenn man sich vorstellt, wie man heute Raum versteht und wie dieser sich verformen/krümmen kann. Ist es für mich durchaus denkbar, das man so schneller reisen könnte. Aber aus unserer heutigen Sicht ist es schier nicht vorstellbar, wie Menschen so viel Energie erzeugen sollen, um den Raum so stark zu krümmen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer toll wenn Kinder ganz neugierig Fragen stellen.



Ja, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt war er wirklich unfassbar neugierig auf das Thema, aber ist klar, irgendwann kommen die kurzen da nicht mehr mit (auch bei vielen Erwachsenen reicht die Vorstellungskraft, oft nicht aus)
 Das Thema als solches begeistert ihn aber wiederkehrend, worüber ich mich natürlich auch sehr freue.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vorstellt, wie man heute Raum versteht und wie dieser sich verformen/krümmen kann. Ist es für mich durchaus denkbar, das man so schneller reisen könnte. Aber aus unserer heutigen Sicht ist es schier nicht vorstellbar, wie Menschen so viel Energie erzeugen sollen, um den Raum so stark zu krümmen.


Der Mensch muss erst mal verstehen, was Gravitation überhaupt ist. Nach aktuellem Stand greift der gute Albert ja, aber letztendlich ist das nicht vollständig.
Wir kommen dem Geheimnis sich näher, wenn wir die dunkle Materie erklären können.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Entwicklung in der Wissenschaft schon erstaunlich. Der Mensch ist rund 500.000 Jahre alt aber erst in den letzten 400 Jahren hat er Erkenntnisse gesammelt, die fundamental sind und wer hätte damals gedacht, dass wir heute Gravitationswellen messen können.
Oder reise in die Vergangenheit und zeige Isaac Newton oder Albert Einstein ein Smartphone.


----------



## derneuemann (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht.



Ich auch leider noch nicht, was mich mittlerweile schon fast ärgert. Soll aber außerordentlich gut sein. 
Das werde ich früher, oder später mit meinem Sohn mal ansteuern


----------

